
Advancing our ambition to democratize artificial intelligence - taspeotis
http://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2016/11/15/advancing-ambition-democratize-artificial-intelligence/
======
gumby
> We’re also excited that OpenAI chose Microsoft Azure as their primary cloud
> platform...

Any word on why? Is MS contributing funding to open.ai? Free computer time of
course. But Azure is not most people's first first choice, especially yc
companies. Is there some technical benefit I'm not aware of that this is a
good way for ms to publicize?

~~~
_rpd
Microsoft wants Azure to become people's first first choice. This could help
that happen.

~~~
gumby
Sure, I know why _Microsoft_ wants it. What's in it for open.ai to endorse
Azure, which appeals to hardly any, if any at all, of the yc companies?

If MS is simply paying them, I dont see anything wrong with that, I'm just
curious.

